# Hello everyone!



## saturn_ice (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello everyone!

This is an amazing site I just found! I can't wait to learn from you all.

To start I would like to share some tips from the videos I made a couple days ago. It's not much but I would greatly appreciate if you can leave a comment! Any suggestion is welcome too!

Thank you very much for the warm welcome!

Check out my first video tutorials at  See my first MAKEUP VIDEO TUTORIALS HERE


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2008)

here!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## saturn_ice (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## saturn_ice (Feb 16, 2008)

Did anyone check out my videos ?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## saturn_ice (Feb 22, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## saturn_ice (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## saturn_ice (May 17, 2008)

I posted some new videos!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

Hi! From another noob! x


----------



## msmack (May 20, 2008)

Welcome - I will check out your vids!


----------

